# Penn Senator 4/0



## gamerfrenzy954 (Jul 28, 2020)

Just bought this reel which came on a bamboo rod at a pawn shop. Unsure but my issue here is that the line gets tangled up easily when trying to cast it like at least 10 meters in front of me. Don't know much but i think this reel is designed for bottom drop fishing from boats. I want to use it at a pier or surf fishing. Any recommendations as to what I need to do to lessen the tangle. No matter how i grab the line to stop the tangle somehow ends up being tangled.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one also. Have not used it for years. It's a boat reel, yes you can use it from a pier,For a surf casting reel I wouldn't recomend it , it's big it will be hard to cast, and unless your good at casting a conventional reel .This is not the one to learn on. You will be all day picking at birds nests.. I would take it to a B & T that services reels and have it checked out and if good have it serviced, you can clean it, they can grease and oil it and replace the drag if needed. Nothing like hooking a big fish from a pier and the drag won't work. Also look on the internet for how to instructions on how it works. It's a 4/0 size reel ,You can use 30# to 40# mono or what ever size# braid you want. simple to operate. Just drop and fish.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

A Penn 4/0 can be either a boat/pier reel or surf reel. When cast by a very capable person, distances of over 130 yards are achievable. For optimum casting, 60# mono is preferred, Heavy oil should be used in the bearings.
The boat reels will have a chrome plated brass spool.
The casting reel model is 113HLW.
113=4/0
H=High Speed Gears
L=Aluminum Spool
W=Wide
2=Made in China ?

Is the rod 1 piece? Length ?
My first conventional reel was a 113HLW.


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought my wife a 4/0 as her own "shark" reel. Its on a short 5'6" ugly stick. It can be casted but it takes practice. On the handle side there is a knob you turn to tighten or loosen the spool. It takes patience but tighten up the knob and cast it with just a weight. As soon as weight hits ground spool should stop(its not gonna cast far). Slowly loosen spool and try again but be ready to stop spool with your thumb. (Wear a bandaid as precaution). After a while you will get the hang of it. I would use a 7' rod for piers but you may want to find an 8' up to 10' if your gonna cast from the beach.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The Fenwick 16810 (14 ft long) was a favored rod for shore casting during the 80's in Hawaii. It was used with both 4/0 and 6/0 Penn reels. The Penn models ranged from the 113HLW to the Newell extended 114H (6/0). The capacity of the extended reel was about that of a standard 9/0 (115HL). A fishing buddy had his extended 6/0 loaded with 100# mono and could cast it a very respectable distance.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

good reel, had mine for 8yrs no problems


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you post pictures of it and the bamboo rod?


----------

